# HAMRADIO MARKET > สินค้าที่ซื้อและขายเสร็จสิ้นแล้ว >  ขาย YAESU FT-411 พร้อมแท่นชาร์จแท้ และอุปกรณ์

## element

ขายแล้วครับ

----------


## hs0jza

สวย สุดๆเลยครับผม

----------


## element

ขายแล้วครับ ขอบคุณ hamradio

----------

